# Monty Phyton & Co.



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2007)

Sono una fan dell'umorismo inglese... Monty Phyton in testa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi (mi) regalo alcune chicche...tanto per farsi due risate in tempi di colera come questo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcSzGoq2Mpw


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2007)

*Filosofi e calcio??????*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moWZm66J_yM


----------



## @lex (21 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moWZm66J_yM




































FANTASTICO!!


----------



## Bruja (23 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moWZm66J_yM


 
Ma il filosofo Zidane dov'era??? Tante teste e neppure una testata..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2007)

Eccezionale la partita


----------



## fagiolo (26 Luglio 2007)

*umorismo inglese*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-bm9mhX1q4o


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2007)

I fart in your general direction... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V7zbWNznbs


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I fart in your general direction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il mio inglese non mi permette di capire proprio tutto e bene ma la mucca..........





























niente in italiano su youtube?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> il mio inglese non mi permette di capire proprio tutto e bene ma la mucca..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi spiace @lex ma credo che questo film non sia mai stato tradotto


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi spiace @lex ma credo che questo film non sia mai stato tradotto


peccato.


----------

